# 8N cooling system



## MrH (Sep 19, 2006)

I replaced the radiator in my 8N this last weekend. When I fired it up and ran it a while i noticed the lower hose started to swell a bit.
I was able to relieve the pressure in hose by carefully turning radiator cap to relieve the pressure.
The radiator is brand new USA made.
Lower hose new.
Water pump new.
I did not change out upper hose and thermostat.
The system was working fine before radiator was damaged and
I suspect that the thermostat was ok.
I did not replace the the radiator cap since it was working fine before radiator damage.
I DID NOT run tractor hot when radiator was damaged.
What do you think might be problem?
Tractor did not seem hot when the hose was swelled up and the pressure I relieved was steam and not a rush of water.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Very likely could have been a pocket of air that purged from the cooling system since you had to drain and refill the cooling system when you replaced the radiator. I suspect you may have to run the engine a good bit to get all of the air out. At least that is my story and I'm stickin' to it!  Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

For less than 3$ I would replace the thermostat!!
IMHO it is stuck in the closed position FWIW!!

Dean


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Is that THE Dean? Glad to see you posting again! 
I'd agree with Dean - replace the T-stat. When you refill the "juice", make sur you only fill to just cover the coils. If you fill the radiator full to the top, it's gonna boil over until it gets down to just above the coils.


----------



## MrH (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks All!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Did you get it fixed yet? :tractorsm


----------



## MrH (Sep 19, 2006)

I will investigate it more this weekend when out at my place where tractor is kept.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MrH (Sep 19, 2006)

*8N cooling*

Finally was able to work on tractor again. I did replace the thermostat as well as new radiator cap and hoses and was rewarded with a cool running machine. I had no further pressure
issues after running machine on a brush hogging test session.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats!


----------

